# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  какой длины волосы у Шри Кришны?

## Narayani d.d.

Харе Кришна!
какой длины волосы у Шри Кришны? 
где-то читала, что они у Него бывают разной длины, в зависимости от возраста, но не уверена...
какой максимальной длины можно делать волосы Божеству Шри Кришны?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

знаешь,как раз недавно слушала я воспоминания о Прабхупаде.вроде Хари Шаури Прабху.так вот он рассказывал,что обычно Кришне одевали парик с длиной волос чуть ниже плеч,но так как то было время хиппи,то преданные считали,что чем длиннее волосы,тем красивее будет.И одели парик с длиной волос до пояса.Прабхупада сначала сказал,что такие волосы слишком длинные,и чтобы сняли то дело...потом помолчал,и сказал-''хотя,надо спросить Радхарани,может ей понравится,такая длина волос у Кришны..да,я думаю ей это понравится'' так и оставили :smilies: 
конкретные описания надо посмотреьт в нектаре преданности или в книг Механидхи Свами о Вриндаване.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо, оставила до пояса  :smilies:  
жалко красоту резать, Ему очень идут длинные красивые волосы, хиппи тут не причем  :smilies: ).

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

не режь конечно,зачем?Твои Божества в новых париках чудо как хороши!жаль,что у нас нет африканских магазинов :sed:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> не режь конечно,зачем?Твои Божества в новых париках чудо как хороши!жаль,что у нас нет африканских магазинов


спасибо  :smilies:  я для Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай уже тоже новые парики сделала - это вообще что-то. Они и так красавцы, а это вообще - глаз не отвести, сердце тает.
насчет наших африканских друзей: я пока до них добралась сначала по нашим местным парикмахерским ходила, хотела у них заказать (но у них настоящие волосы и дорого). так вот, мне один парикмахер сказал, что самые лучшие шиньоны, каниколоны и прочая и прочая... из Индии и Китая  :mig:  так что поищи через парикмахерские у вас. в инете вашем глянь... 

кстати, можно в Пакистане соседнем как-то повыяснять. у меня на фб в друзьях есть одна пуджари из Пакистана, у ее Радхарани париков штук 20. (у моей теперь тоже будет не меньше  :mig:   :smilies: )))

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

так в том-то и дело,они же все на экспорт.
я видела,какие накладки,и локоны в салонах.страх Божий...
по инету пошерстю на всякий случай...

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Оооо! У меня этот вопрос тоже актуальный. Парички я сделала, но волос очень жесткий, не красиво...и такая голимая синтетика что даже на теплый гвоздь не завивается, плавится. А общем я подозреваю, что Божествам не очень нравится. Хочу переделать, а из чего, не понимаю.
И по технологии изготовления.. тоже так себе получилось.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

Если Божества небольшие,можно сделать из бахромы,такой знаете,как на покрывала,шторы вниз подшивают?там как-то распускается,и делается паричок,можно поискать в нете,,на фориумах,где куклы делают.волосы получаются шелковистые.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Ananga Manjari, спасибо, поищу. Может это действительно выход

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:namaste:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

vot ssylka na master klass po volosam iz baxromy

http://www.liveinternet.ru/journalsh...o=prev&categ=1

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Интересно  :smilies: 
Для Радхи наверное не надо кипятить, просто заплести в косичку

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Оооо! У меня этот вопрос тоже актуальный. Парички я сделала, но волос очень жесткий, не красиво...и такая голимая синтетика что даже на теплый гвоздь не завивается, плавится. А общем я подозреваю, что Божествам не очень нравится. Хочу переделать, а из чего, не понимаю.
> И по технологии изготовления.. тоже так себе получилось.


есть разные технологии, кровожадные и не очень  :smilies: )))
1 - купить куклу и оторвать ей голову (так делает одна моя знакомая пуджари  :lipsrsealed:  )
2 - купить карнавальный парик (например пиратский) и покромсать его на парики (так раньше делала я  :tongue: )
3 - когда оба первые варианта не сработали  :doom: , можно наконец-то сделать так, как делают настоящие индейцы (например, матаджи Надабиндувидхарини д.д.) то бишь: вяжем основу парика крючком из черных ниток и на него пришиваем волосья, которые, как выяснилось, проблема где достать... но вроде в Москве есть пара магазинов для кукол, там есть всякие волосы...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

у Нады Боги большие.на моих вязаная крючком основа будет грубо, если что буду формовать из накрахмаленного шифона черного.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Я пробовала вязать шапочку и к ней прикреплять волосы.
Божества маленькие, и у шапочки получается слишком крупная вязка. Потом когда крепишь волосы, они из-за этого не ложатся ровно.
К тому же  эта шапочка вместе с волосами все время хочет слететь с головы...ума не приложу, как ее закрепить

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> у Нады Боги большие.на моих вязаная крючком основа будет грубо, если что буду формовать из накрахмаленного шифона черного.


тебе конечно виднее, но и у тебя не самые маленькие вроде. и кстати, Нада на маленькую Шри Вринда-деви тоже вязала шапочку, кажется. потом приклеивала на пробор волосы, прошивала вручную сам пробор, и заплетала в косу. посмотри у нее на фб.
для шапочки под парик можно взять нить и потоньше, ирис кажется называется. а волос - помешьше.
но это так, смысли вслух, ты там лучше знаешь  :smilies:  :buket:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> К тому же  эта шапочка вместе с волосами все время хочет слететь с головы...ума не приложу, как ее закрепить


 мысли приходят разные... например - пустить тоненькую резинку по контуру либо на затылок... еще вариант - если у Божества на макушке есть ... хм, какетопорусски... типа шишечка такая - то в самой шапочке дырочку оставлять, тогда парик будет держаться на этой шишке.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

С шапочкой не так все просто получается
Если брать нитки тонкие, то шапочка не держит форму.
Если потолще, то получается крупная фактура и на ней плохо лежат волосы, если их вплетать в ячейки. Ячейки редкие и прическа так себе получается.
Шишечка на голове есть, но не спасает
Надо понять как делать именно для маленьких Божеств
Может вместо вязаной основы делать клеёный компак и к нему уже как-то прикреплять волосы

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> С шапочкой не так все просто получается...


 Ольга, как вы решили проблему? фото будет?  :mig:

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Я купила в интернет-магазине московском мохеровый тресс (это такие волосики из мохера, пришитые на тоненькую тесемочку). Просто сшила колечком в 2 слоя. Надеваю на т.н. "шишечки", а сверху - шапочки - чалмы. Завила на карандашах - ваще красота! Божества небольшие.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Завила на карандашах -


можно на горячий гвоздик и прежде обработать укрепляющим спреем.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Сам волос можно еще из атласных лент сделать. Я вот хочу попробовать своим Божествам все же, связать основу, а на нее приклеить атласные волосики...
http://blogozametki.ru/?p=1153

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

> можно на горячий гвоздик и прежде обработать укрепляющим спреем.


Точно!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

У моих Божеств волосы тоже до пояса)))
Так красиво! Я вообще обожаю длинные волосы, что у девушек, что у парней))). Кришне безумно идут длинные волосы-Он такой очаровательный и изящный, когда они длинной завитой волной рассыпаются по Его плечам и спине-меня просто бросает в экстаз при одной мысли о них!Как Его нежные лотосные стопы-объект непрестанной медитации для святых бхакт, так и они мой объект желаний и размышлений.
для париков я использую трессы-натуральная козья шерсть, обычно покрашенная. Продается по метру в магазинах кукольной и швейной фурнитуры(например бутик Хобби-кукла в ТЦ МОСКВА на Комсомольской)Синтетику не использую принципиально-она жесткая, плохо укладывается и не соответствует стандарту поклонения.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я сделала своему Кришне синтерический парик с длинными курдявыми волосами, очень хороший и качественный. смотрится просто волшебно. тоже самое для Гаура-Нитай.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:aaaaaaa: даааа,парики у твоих Богов-знатные!!!отпадные!!!!

----------


## Hanna

Фотки в студию!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я сейчас своим компом пользоваться не могу, а на нем все фотки, так что вставить не получится. но могу дать ссылки.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

упс, что-то не получается...
в общем, как только все наладится - так выложу, ок?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

здесь, правда, у Кришны волос не видно

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Нарайяни д.д.
Какая необычная роспись у Божеств! Она покрывает все Их тело? Шри Кришна как будто покрыт татуировкой) И Наряды на первой фотке как мне показалось, тоже не совсем традиционные? Но оригинально! Волосы смотрятся красиво, редко встретишь такую завитость!))

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Нарайяни д.д.
> Какая необычная роспись у Божеств! Она покрывает все Их тело? Шри Кришна как будто покрыт татуировкой) И Наряды на первой фотке как мне показалось, тоже не совсем традиционные? Но оригинально! Волосы смотрятся красиво, редко встретишь такую завитость!))


узоры на лицах Радхарани и Лалита-сакхи я делала, также на стопах. это вполне традиционно.
Кришну тоже я расписывала - всего. это тоже традиционно, но роспись всего тела встречается редко. я видела только у одного, кроме своего. обычно расписывают Его лицо, ноги и руки. на руках и груди пишут имя Радха. 
у моих Божеств в основном традиционные наряды, особенно что касается Кришны, Джаганнатха, Баладева, Гаура-Нитай - дхоти, чадары, тюрбаны. курт ни у Кого нет, я их не люблю. также не признаю брюки и рубашки.
что касается Радхарани и Лалита-деви - у Них есть как и традиционные наряды, так и, как вы выразились, "оригинальные". это мои домашние Божества, поэтому я иногда позволяю себе такую вольность.
насчет волос... основа: купила заколки-крабы с накладными волосами. сняла аккуратно волосы с заколки. эти волосы собраны на сеточку с резинкой по кругу, которая аккуратно обжимает голову Божества и парик сидит идеально. мои Божества ростом 50 см, размер совпал чисто случайно, но очень удачно.
когда делаю прически - иногда добавляю дополнительные пряди разной завитости. купила в африканском магазине в Манхайме, там был большой выбор. креплю обыкновенными шпильками или маленькими крабиками. иголки использовать избегаю - только в толстые тюрбаны.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

это НЕ татуировка. я вообще не люблю тату и не считаю их традиционными, особенно для Гаудиев и особенно для ИСКОН. хотя многие делают, но я ни разу не встречала, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада это одобрял.

Кришна, Баларама и пастушки постоянно расписывают свои тела различными узорами. тоже самое делают гопи. Они покрывают узорами тела Радхарани и Кришны и свои собственные. это очень красиво и благоприятно. глину они берут с холма Говардхан и с берегов Ямуны. об этом довольно часто упоминается в книгах.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

... и еще про традиционность  :smilies: 
Индия - большая  :smilies:  очень. как Россиия. много народов, много традиций. в каждой местности - своя. если кто-нибудь скажет, что для России традиционная одежда - сарафан и кафтан, то согласятся только русские. а вот чукчи, евенки, удмурты и еще несколько десятков национальностей, проживающих на территории нашей матушки испокон веков - могут поспорить  :smilies: 
тоже самое про Индию.
но! есть определенные стандарты для Божеств - их и надо придерживаться. если говорить о женских Божествах - Радхарани, Лалита, Вишакха, Вринда-деви, другие гопи, то есть основные правила: чадар, покрывающий голову и иногда грудь, чоли (кофточка), закрывающая плечи, юбка или сари, закрывающие стопы. это основные правила. 
наряды бывают самые разные, но иногда они состоят не только из ткани, а например из павлиньих перьев, лепестков лотоса или из целых цветов. также ягод и драгоценностей. ткани украшенны вышивкой, бисером, пайетками, стразами, в идеале - драгоценными камнями и нитями, жемчугом.
насчет фасона... традиционно - сари либо чоли с юбкой. вариантов драпировки сари и чадаров - море. кроя юбок - еще больше. 
то, что встречалось мне в книгах - пишут, что одежда Радхарани состоит из верхней и нижней частей. и я никогда не видела, чтобы было написано, что Она ВЕЧНО ХОДИТ В ОДНОМ СИНЕМ САРИ. если честно, мне вообще сложно представить, чтобы Источник всех богинь процветания кто-то попытался ограничить в фасоне одежды  :mig: 
тем не менее: в храмах, где проходят публичные даршаны, более строгие стандарты.
для домашних Божеств возможны некоторые вольности, как-то снять чадары в жару, "оригинальный"  :mig:  покрой юбки и тп.

----------


## Radesa das

> узоры на лицах Радхарани и Лалита-сакхи я делала, также на стопах. это вполне традиционно.
> Кришну тоже я расписывала - всего. это тоже традиционно, но роспись всего тела встречается редко. я видела только у одного, кроме своего. обычно расписывают Его лицо, ноги и руки. *на руках и груди пишут имя Радха.*


мои поклоны матаджи. а как это пишется? то-есть есть ли какие-то изображения где и как на Кришне написаны Имена Радхи?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> мои поклоны матаджи. а как это пишется? то-есть есть ли какие-то изображения где и как на Кришне написаны Имена Радхи?


прабху... у меня на компе тысячи фотографий Божеств со всего мира... нерассортированных  :smilies:  мне это искать - проще застрелиться  :blink: 
предлагаю такой вариант: сейчас даю фотку своего Гханашьяма где у Него на руке написано имя "Шри Радха", потом иду делать на яндекс альбом с парой десятков фотографий где просто красиво расписаны Божества. что там попадется - гарантировать не могу. ок?  :smilies:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> мои поклоны матаджи. а как это пишется? то-есть есть ли какие-то изображения где и как на Кришне написаны Имена Радхи?


Где указано в сообщении которое вы цитируете. А как именно-можно просто найти в интернете санскритское написание имени "Радха".

----------


## Radesa das

to Narayani d.d. Спасибо! у вас удивительно красивый Кришна. заметно что Он окружен вашей любовью и заботой. для меня просто показалось это очень сокровенным, что Кришна пишет имена Своей возлюбленной на Себе. я подумал об особенной природе Его любви, о ее глубине и качестве. поэтому мне захотелось посмотреть как это выглядит на Его теле. я не знал этого раньше и нигде не читал. это была естесственная реакция, наверное поэтому я и "влез" в ваш разговор. спасибо за ваш ответ. по нему видно что у вас доброе сердце. я буду очень рад увидеть этот альбом с Божествами. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Radesa das

> Где указано в сообщении которое вы цитируете. А как именно-можно просто найти в интернете санскритское написание имени "Радха".


найти как пишется Радха на санскрите не сложно. я хотел увидеть Кришну с именем Радхи на Своем теле. гугл такого не поймет :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Radesa das
спасибо за Ваши добрые слова, у Вас многим стоит поучиться общаться с вайшнавами, особенно мне  :smilies: ))
вот альбом с изображениями Шри Кришны, где так или иначе расписаны Его Божества. наслаждайтесь  :smilies:  
PS
только смотрите, не сойдите с ума от этой сладости и красоты  :mig:  

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/album/373913/

----------


## Светлана )

Спасибо Вам! Потрясающе красиво!!!

----------


## Radesa das

Огромное спасибо матаджи Нараяни. этот альбом стал моей сокровищницей. Как вы могли иметь такое сокровище и не делиться с другими до этого?!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Огромное спасибо матаджи Нараяни. этот альбом стал моей сокровищницей. Как вы могли иметь такое сокровище и не делиться с другими до этого?!


ждите других альбомов  :smilies: 
думаю, следующий будет с Радхарани  :mig:

----------


## Светлана )

:buket:  :buket:  :buket:

----------


## Radesa das

Хари Бол! А там в альбоме на первом фото Шримати Радхарани кажется. я сегодня все фотографии скачал себе, вчера что-то нет висел. еще увидел там другие альбомы, их посмотрел. вы позволите мне брать оттуда фотки? я смотрел на Кришну и думал: такие фотографии можно получить лишь по Его милости. Потом вспомнил стих Шрилы Рупы Госвами: «Подруга моя, если в тебе еще живо желание наслаждаться обществом своих друзей в материальном мире, не смотри на Кришну, стоящего на берегу Ямуны у Кеши-гхата. Его зовут Говинда, и глаза Его пленительно прекрасны. Он играет на своей флейте, голову его украшает павлинье перо, а вся его фигура залита лунным светом». 
Мне сегодня попалась лекция Бхакти Вигьяны Махараджа где он говорит об _Шри муртер даршанам_: созерцанию Божеств в храме. "К шри муртер даршанам относится созерцание любых форм, связанных с Кришной, — Божеств; туласи; храмов; святых мест, отражающих красоту духовного мира; преданных; картин с изображением игр Господа, спектаклей о Кришне…Когда человек созерцает все эти формы, вожделение оставляет его сердце."
И потом он говорит вот что: "Преданные — это особенные люди. Они очень красивы. И если мы любуемся преданными, если смотрим на них без вожделения и видим, каким образом энергия бхакти проявляется в них, все это можно отнести к преданному служению." 
Я полагаю что это один из самых главных секретов общения с преданными.
Мы ждем новые альбомы! И все, все те многие тысячи фоток, что хранятся в вашем трансцендетном компютере  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Преданные — это особенные люди. Они очень красивы. И если мы любуемся преданными, если смотрим на них без вожделения и видим, каким образом энергия бхакти проявляется в них, все это можно отнести к преданному служению."


Джай!  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Хари Бол! А там в альбоме на первом фото Шримати Радхарани кажется.


на каком, покажите?  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> вы позволите мне брать оттуда фотки?


да  :smilies:  только если будете где-то публиковать - то давайте ссылку пожалуйста на мои альбомы, чтобы преданные, если надо, могли со мной связаться.
а то иногда хотят спросить что-нибудь, как платье шить или прически делать например ну или вообще поговорить, а меня как бы нет, хотя фотографии "гуляют" по инету  :smilies:  ...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> еще увидел там другие альбомы


там еще альбомы где только мои домашние Божества, не все правда...

----------


## Radesa das

> на каком, покажите?


перепутал  :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> да  только если будете где-то публиковать - то давайте ссылку пожалуйста на мои альбомы, чтобы преданные, если надо, могли со мной связаться.
> а то иногда хотят спросить что-нибудь, как платье шить или прически делать например ну или вообще поговорить, а меня как бы нет, хотя фотографии "гуляют" по инету  ...


даю слово!

----------


## Radesa das

> там еще альбомы где только мои домашние Божества, не все правда...


Посмотрел только что. Не хочу Вас смущать дальнейшими прославлениями. Я написал много, потом подумал и стер. Напишу только одно: у Них очень довольные лица. 
Я помню как однажды в Москве 1 Декабря я увидел на Божествах джинсы, футболку, кепку и сумку санкиртанщика через плечо. Это был первый раз, когда меня шокировал в хорошем смысле вид Божеств. Второй раз это было в Кришна Баларам мандире, когда было очень жарко и Кришну Балараму одели в очень короткие шорты и все. И мы просто стояли, держались за поручень и смотрели на Них. Гаура-арати не было. Никто не пел. Все просто остолбенели и не могли ничего делать.
Увидев ваших Божеств, я испытал это чувство снова, в третий раз.

----------


## Radesa das

Вот что написано про волосы Кришны в Нектаре Преданности гл. 45: "В конце возраста пауганда волосы Кришны достают Ему до пояса и иногда рассыпаются по плечам. В этом возрасте Его плечи раздаются, а лицо всегда украшают знаки тилака. Когда прекрасные волосы Кришны рассыпаются по плечам, кажется, что Его обнимает одна из богинь удачи, и эти объятия доставляют несказанное наслаждение Его друзьям. Однажды Субала обратился к Нему с такими словами: «О Кешава, Твой округлый тюрбан, цветок лотоса в Твоей руке, вертикальные знаки тилака, украшающие Твой лоб, приправленный кункумом мускус и весь Твой пленительный облик - все это сразило меня сегодня, хотя обычно я сильнее Тебя, да и любого из наших друзей. А раз так, мне трудно представить себе, чтобы эти черты Твоего тела не смогли сломить гордость всех девушек Вриндавана. Если даже я не смог устоять перед такой красотой, то что говорить о тех, кто от природы прост и податлив?"

----------


## Narayani d.d.

добавила еще 188 фото в альбом с Шри Кришной. там правда не только с рисунками на теле Божества, но и просто Кришна. красивый Кришна  :smilies: 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/album/373913/

----------


## Radesa das

> добавила еще 188 фото в альбом с Шри Кришной. там правда не только с рисунками на теле Божества, но и просто Кришна. красивый Кришна 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/album/373913/


ураа! :smilies:  побегу в магазин, потом спрячусь где-нибудь и буду смотреть. спасибо большое. это очень хорошее служение всем преданным!

----------


## Radesa das

> добавила еще 188 фото в альбом с Шри Кришной. там правда не только с рисунками на теле Божества, но и просто Кришна. красивый Кришна 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/album/373913/


ок. я спрятался на веранде. начал просматривать фотографии. старался уловить настроение каждого из Них. потом я вдруг почувствовал благодарность к тем, кто придумал фотоаппарат, цифровое фото, компьютер, интернет. конечно Кришна дал им это знание. но они в какой-то момент приняли его и теперь получают благо. я смотрел в глаза Кришне и вдру4г у меня промелькнула мысль: интересно Кришна моргает как мы? Гопи ругали Брахму за это моргание. Если есть ресницы значит наверное моргает хотя я нигде об этом не читал. потом вспомнил нашего пуджари, я бы очень хотел показать ему эти фото. он был очень привязан к Божествам. Однажды ребята подшутили над ним. это был период нашего беззаботного брахмачарства. один из преданных пробрался к алтарю во время предложения и взял с каждой из тарелочек немного сладостей, и нанес немного на губы Божеств. Я увидел его в пуджарской, он плакал и не мог вымолвить не слова. Он просто протягивал руку и показывал на Божеств. Преданные не ожидали такой реакции. Они сразу его успокоили и все рассказали. Он быстро их простил, но это был незабываемый опыт. 
В одной из лекций Бхакти Вигьяна Махараджа рассказывал как однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал на лекции: Вот! Возьмите Кришну! Подойдите и берите Его!
я уверен что вы чувствуете на себе милость и блаженство, когда делитесь Кришной. признавайтесь  :smilies: 

адхарам мадхурам ваданам мадхурам, найанам мадхурам хаситам мадхурам, хридайам мадхурам гаманам мадхурам,мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладостны Его губы, лицо, глаза, улыбка, сердце и походка. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.


вачанам мадхурам чаритам мадхурам, васанам мадхурам валитам мадхурам, чалитам мадхурам бхрамитам мадхурам, мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладок Его голос, характер, наряд, речь, движения и прогулки. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.


венур мадхуро ренур мадхурах, панир мадхурах падо мадхуро, нритйам мадхурам сакхйам мадхурам, мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладка Его флейта, пыль со стоп, ладони, стопы, танец и Его дружба. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.


гитам мадхурам питам мадхурам, бхуктам мадхурам суптам мадхурам, рупам мадхурам тилакам мадхурам, мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладостно Его пение, питье, еда, сон, красота и тилака. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.


каранам мадхурам таранам мадхурам, харанам мадхурам раманам мадхурам, вамитам мадхурам шамитам мадхурам, мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладостны Его деяния, освобождение, воровство, любовные состязания, зевание и даже наказание. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.


гунджа мадхура мала мадхура, йамуна мадхура вичи мадхура, салитам мадхурам камалам мадхурам, мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладка Его гирлянда из гунджа, гирлянда из цветов, Его река Ямуна с ее волнами, водами и лотосами. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.


гопи мадхура лила мадхура, йуктам мадхурам бхуктам мадхурам, хриштам мадхурам шлиштам мадхурам, мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладостны Его гопи, игры, принадлежности и украшения, пища, удовольствия и объятия. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.


гопа мадхура гаво мадхура, йаштир мадхура сриштир мадхура, далитам мадхурам пхалитам мадхурам, мадхурадхи-патер-акхилам мадхурам

Сладостны Его гопы, коровы, окружение, творение, сокрушение демонов, подношение из фруктов. Все сладостно у изначального Господина Сладости.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Джай матаджи!
 Ваши альбомы-самые прекрасные из всехто я когда либо видела!Они реально вдохновляют на служение!

----------


## Светлана )

Так здорово! Вашими руками Кришна напоминает нам о Себе! Такой красоты нет материальном мире, а Радха и Кришна показываются, приходят к нам в мурти!

----------


## Radesa das

О да. я не могу прославлять Нараяни матаджи слишком много. я в теле противоположного пола и меня могут неправильно понять.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

мне не нужны прославления, я требую здоровой критики!!!  :smilies: ))

прославляйте Шримати Радхарани, вот вам пожалуйста новый альбом с фотографиями Ее Милости http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/album/374732/

----------


## Светлана )

:heart: Нету критики. Только и могу, что повторить за Шрилой Рагхунатхом дасом Госвами.
 Шри Стававали.

бхаджами радхам аравинда-нетрам
смарами радхам мадхура-смитасйам
вадами радхам каруна-бхарардрам
тато маманйасти гатир на капи


Я поклоняюсь Радхе, чьи глаза подобны лотосам, я памятую о Радхе, чье лицо украшено нежной улыбкой, я говорю о Радхе, чье сердце тает от сострадания. У меня нет иных занятий, ибо я отдал Ей душу и сердце.


Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, чьи прекрасные глаза, подвижные, как две птицы, лукаво смотрят по сторонам , ища свою жертву, Шри Кришну. Увидев Его, Она, точно бывалый охотник, ловко выпускает из уголков Своих глаз стрелы обольстительных взглядов. Она цветник всех добродетелей, неудержимо влекущий к Себе шмеля сердца принца Враджа. Она всегда загадочна, и нет числа Ее удивительным трансцендентным качествам.

Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, которая умножает славу рода Махараджи Вришабхану во Врадже и повсюду за ее пределами, заставляя царевича Враджи позабыть о Своем царском происхождении и беспечно резвиться с Ней и Ее подружками в водах Ее благоуханной кунды.
Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, чье улыбающееся, цветущее, как лотос, лицо заставляет померкнуть яркое сияние осенней луны, повелительницы цветущих по ночам лотосов кумуда. Своей красотой Она затмевает всех остальных очаровательных гопи. Ее чистая любовь вспыхивает с новой силой, стоит Ей поймать танцующий взгляд Шри Кришны, посланный из уголков Его глаз. Она вся соткана из красоты, изящества и очарования. 

Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, чьи заплетенные в косы и украшенные яркими цветами волосы гордо бросают вызов перьям в хвостах опьяненных танцем павлинов, заставляя померкнуть их славу. На Ее нежных белоснежных щеках остались розовые следы сока тамбулы с алых, как плод бимба, губ Шри Кришны.

Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, чье сердце завоевала своей чистой, бескорыстной любовью Ее подруга Лалита. Слава о Ее божественных качествах возросла благодаря Ее близкой дружбе с Вишакхой. В сокровищнице Ее сердца спрятан бесценный сияющий рубин чистой любви к Шри Кришне. Она омывается Своей красотой и наряжается в одежды Своего очарования.
Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, коронованной царице Шри Вриндаваны, вечной обители счастья и радости. Она повелительница месяца Карттика, царя всех месяцев, Она главная из бесчисленных возлюбленных Господа Мукунды, а Ее слава уничтожает грехи этого мира.

Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, для которой даже кончик ногтя на пальце стопы Шри Кришны в миллионы раз дороже, чем сама жизнь. Как настоящий гуру, Она учит опьяненных счастьем гопи, чьи прекрасные глаза наполнены премой, всем хитростям и премудростям служения Кришне, демонстрируя при этом незаурядный разум и обретая немеркнущую славу.
Я поклоняюсь Шри Радхике, чья кожа своим цветом напоминает толченную кункуму в золотой ступке. Она носит наряды цвета восходящего солнца, Ее девичьи игры полны невыразимого очарования. Когда Шри Кришна заключает Ее в объятия, Она тонет в океане блаженства, и волосы на Ее теле поднимаются.

Шрила Рупа Госвами.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Возникла мысль-а почему бы не издать роскошный фотоальбом с этими сотнями нектарных фоток, каждая из которых подобна сотовой ячейке с чистейшим медом для глаз преданных)))? На глянцевой бумаге, огромного формата и кратким описанием Божества...назвав как нибудь вроде "Волшебные Даршаны самых прекрасных Божеств Вселенной")) Насколько мне известно, подобных альбомов еще не издавалось, по крайней мере, в России.Я уверена, такое издание стало бы очень востребованным. Как было бы чудесно собраться всей семьей вечером и трепетно открыв такой альбом погрузиться в сладостную медитацию на бесконечное великолепие Господа и Его Возлюбленной..

----------


## Radesa das

> мне не нужны прославления, я требую здоровой критики!!! ))


полагаю, что слова одобрения нам всем нужны. я это имел в виду.

----------


## Radesa das

Просмотрел альбом. спасибо матаджи, вы проделали огромную работу, составив все эти альбомы и собрав все эти удивительные фотографии. 
Когда я смотрел на лицо Шримати Радхарани, переполненное любовью и нежностью, ко мне пришло одно старое знакомое чувство, которым я очень дорожу. из нашего детства. чувство детской беззаботности, когда ты окружен любящими родителями и считаешь их лучшими людьми на земле и искренне, по детски их любишь. это чувство, которое к сожалению с каждым годом приходит все реже и реже. я думаю что те удачливые души, которые находятся возле Радхи и Кришны чувствуют тоже самое: чистую, абсолютную и беззаботную любовь к Своим вечным и юным Родителям. Шрила Прабхупада называл это:"окнами в Духовный Мир".

----------


## Radesa das

У Шримати Радхарани есть родинка на подбородке?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> полагаю, что слова одобрения нам всем нужны. я это имел в виду.


да конечно нужны! 
это я так... смущаюсь...  :sorry:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> У Шримати Радхарани есть родинка на подбородке?


это точка мускуса. ее рисуют на подбородке Радхарани манджари, когда наряжают свою Госпожу. эта черная точка мускуса символизирует черного шмеля Кришну, который пьёт нектар красоты золотого лотоса - лица Шримати Радхарани. также тело Кришны издает аромат мускуса, сандала, агуру и тд. эта необыкновенная смесь волшебных запахов, смешанная с ароматом тела Самого Господа, сводит с ума Его преданных... когда Мама Йашода купает Шри Гопала, Она снимает Его "старые" одежды и бросает их на землю. так земля Вриндавана приобретает свой необыкновенный аромат...
вообще, земля Вриндавана - она удивительна. я, кажется, понимаю почему Кришна ее ел - она очень вкусная! она ведь пропитана сладчайшей любовью к Нему - что для Господа может быть еще привлекательней?!

----------


## Radesa das

> это точка мускуса. ее рисуют на подбородке Радхарани манджари, когда наряжают свою Госпожу. эта черная точка мускуса символизирует черного шмеля Кришну, который пьёт нектар красоты золотого лотоса - лица Шримати Радхарани. также тело Кришны издает аромат мускуса, сандала, агуру и тд. эта необыкновенная смесь волшебных запахов, смешанная с ароматом тела Самого Господа, сводит с ума Его преданных... когда Мама Йашода купает Шри Гопала, Она снимает Его "старые" одежды и бросает их на землю. так земля Вриндавана приобретает свой необыкновенный аромат...
> вообще, земля Вриндавана - она удивительна. я, кажется, понимаю почему Кришна ее ел - она очень вкусная! она ведь пропитана сладчайшей любовью к Нему - что для Господа может быть еще привлекательней?!


Ого! я еще читал, что Бхуми раскачивается в такт шагам Кришны, когда Он идет по лесу Вриндавана с друзьями. 
читал недавно рецепт чатухсамы. две части мускуса, 4 части сандала, 3 части агуру или шафрана и одна часть камфоры. наверное это очень здорово пахнет.
я помню когда я жил во Вриндаване мне пришла в голову удивительная мысль. я решил найти местный мед. я думал: пчелы летают по всему Вриндавану и собирают всю милость, которую я за всю жизнь не соберу. я купил этот мед. он продавался в бутылках, был жидкий и я нашел именно цветочный. я его ел в день по одной ложке, больше не мог: мозг отказывался работать. потом я угостил друзей, преданных. они потом отходили несколько дней. мы ходили и спотыкались, а Вриджабаси почему-то старались нас обнять  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

ух ты!!! я срочно хочу этого самого мёда!!!!!!!!!!! аааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!  :smilies: )))
там на моем аккаунте кстати есть видео, самодельные. 2 первых моя подруга делала, я тоже учусь потихоньку их делать, это вот моё http://video.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/view/3/#

----------


## Narayani d.d.

и еще один только что загрузила http://video.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/view/4/#

----------


## Radesa das

> и еще один только что загрузила http://video.yandex.ru/users/abhisara/view/4/#


О, у этого меда был запах арабских духов. Он так сильно пах цветами, что наверное им можно было бы душится, если бы не липкость  :smilies:  но если нет меда, есть другой способ. Это был мой секрет, даже не мой, а мой и друзей. Но я у вас в долгу и поэтому поделюсь. Это вода из Радха-кунды. Ее можно иметь всегда, если у вас есть даже капля, достаточно просто добавлять воду. Осторожно, начнете спотыкаться  :smilies:  
Посмотрел оба клипа. все сделано очень аккуратно, как всегда у вас. я всегда наблюдаю у вас внимание к деталям и отличный художественный вкус. 
а интересно можно еще сделать эффект зума, когда вначале Изображение в полный рост, а потом постепенно приближается и остается один лишь взгляд? и еще я подумал было бы здорово сдеталь эффект смазывания, у вас на одном фото Кришны он есть. в советское время, чтобы сделать такой эффект мы просто смазывали края обьектива вазелином. или чтобы сделать изображение мягким и загадочным, сказочным, обтягивали обьектив газовым(по-моему он так назывался) платком, он как марля, но тоньще и нежнее. неплохо бы сделать как-будто изображение постепенно мутнеет, смазывается как у нас, когда на глазах появляются слезы. еще я полагаю что эффект, когда изображение падает влево и уходит вниз не совсем... э.. подходяший, мне было не по себе видеть как Кришна падает, хотя возможно вы совсем другое имели в виду, ведь каждый из нас смотрит через свою призму понимания и отношений. 
Кришна исполняет ваши желания  :smilies:  кое-кто требовал здоровой критики  :smilies:  Харе Кришна!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

да, вы правы, я бы многое изменила в этих роликах. особенно мне также, как и вам, не нравятся эти падающие фотографии с заваливанием влево на бок. проблема в том, что я пока только начала осваивать эту программу и мне там совершенно многое не понятно, а объяснить некому. поэтому всё приходится методом тыка, да и время надо выкраивать...
программа у меня на пробный срок, скоро он истечет, как дальше будет - пока не знаю...

----------


## Radesa das

> да, вы правы, я бы многое изменила в этих роликах. особенно мне также, как и вам, не нравятся эти падающие фотографии с заваливанием влево на бок. проблема в том, что я пока только начала осваивать эту программу и мне там совершенно многое не понятно, а объяснить некому. поэтому всё приходится методом тыка, да и время надо выкраивать...
> программа у меня на пробный срок, скоро он истечет, как дальше будет - пока не знаю...


все будет хорошо!

----------


## Radesa das

> ... и еще про традиционность 
> и я никогда не видела, чтобы было написано, что Она ВЕЧНО ХОДИТ В ОДНОМ СИНЕМ САРИ.


Пурначандра Свами Махарадж рассказывал как Лалитадеви научила Шримати Радхарани одеваться в черное когда ночи темные и в белое в полнолунье чтобы остаться незамеченной по дороге к Своему Возлюбленному.

----------


## Radesa das

Вот еще что нашел: Одно из значений Имени Кешава: тот у Кого длинные, нежные, вьющиеся и неподстриженные волосы.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Шри Радха-кунду окружают 8 кунж главных гопи. есть золотая кунжа, изумрудная, рубиновая, сапфировая (темно-синяя), белая... соответственно все там так и одеваются.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

еще одно значение имени Кешава - Тот, кто любит расчесывать волосы Шримати Радхарани  :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> Шри Радха-кунду окружают 8 кунж главных гопи. есть золотая кунжа, изумрудная, рубиновая, сапфировая (темно-синяя), белая... соответственно все там так и одеваются.



то-есть они названы по цвету одежды? наверное у них миллиарды оттенков цветов.

----------


## Radesa das

> еще одно значение имени Кешава - Тот, кто любит расчесывать волосы Шримати Радхарани


Джай! когда вы вернетесь в духовный мир, вам похоже почти ничему не придется учиться.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> то-есть они названы по цвету одежды? наверное у них миллиарды оттенков цветов.


Радха-кунда Махима Мадхури...
Вокруг Радха-кунды расположены кунджи восьми подруг Шри Радхи, ашта-сакхи. Каждая гопи сама украсила и обустроила свою кунджу таким образом, чтобы еще больше увеличить безграничное счастье Божественной Четы. Вокруг кундж ашта-сакхи — по восемь меньших рощ восьми помощниц каждой из сакхи. Основной цвет и местоположение каждой кунджи указаны в скобках.
 «Безгранично прекрасная Шри Радха-кунда исполнена совершенной любви Божественной Четы. Вокруг — рощи подруг Радхи, и повсюду здесь слышно жужжание множества счастливых пчел» («Враджа-рити-чинтамани»).
1. Кунджа Шри Лалиты сакхи (к северу от Радха-кунды)
Кунджа Лалиты имеет форму огромного лотоса, и в ней можно насладиться всеми временами года. Она самая большая и наиболее дорога Радхе и Кришне, потому что всегда наполняет Их величайшей радостью. В этой кундже есть площадки из золота, хрусталя, сапфиров и лазурита.

В центре расположен золотой храм в форме лотоса с тысячей лепестков, который называется Анангам-рангамбуджа. Эта кунджа уменьшается или увеличивается в размерах по желанию Радхи-Мадхавы.
 Восемь меньших кундж вокруг нее напоминают своими очертаниями лотосы с восемью лепестками. Одна из них, Васанта кунджа, дарует весеннее наслаждение своими прекрасными белыми, синими, красными, желтыми и зелеными цветами, жужжанием пчел и сладостным пением кукушек.
 К юго-западу от кунджи Лалиты расположен трехэтажный храм-лотос удивительнейшей красоты. В нем на двух этажах расположено шестнадцать богато убранных комнат. Со всех четырех сторон в храме есть окна и входные двери. Внутри на стенах храма — изображения сокровенных игр Радха-Мадхавы (раса-лила, пурва-рага и другие), инкрустированные драгоценными камнями; снаружи изображены игры Кришны, в которых Он убивает демонов (Путану, Ариштасуру и других). На третьем же этаже большой изукрашенный драгоценными камнями купол поддерживают красные коралловые колонны с резными хрустальными основаниями. В этом зале на открытом воздухе Радха и Кришна наслаждаются прекрасным видом на Радха-кунду.
2. Кунджа Шри Вишакхи Деви (к северо-востоку от Радха-кунды)
 Красные, синие, желтые и зеленые цветки четырех больших деревьев чампака источают сильнейший аромат и затапливают им все вокруг кунджи Вишакхи. Синие, зеленые и желтые пчелы, попугаи и кукушки оживляют атмосферу своими яркими цветами, жужжанием и сладостным щебетом. Опьяненные пчелы, подобно стражам, готовы выпроводить непрошеных гостей. Лозы мадхави обвили склонившиеся к земле ветви деревьев чампака и затенили собой все, сделав кунджу похожей на дворец. Под деревьями расположены площадки, на которых приятно сидеть, благодаря прохладе, создаваемой плотной листвой над головой. Радха и Кришна всегда вкушают здесь сладчайший нектар любовных игр.
3. Кунджа Шри Читры Деви
 3. Кунджа Шри Читры Деви
 (разноцветная, к востоку от Радха-кунды)

 Слово читра означает «разноцветная» или «прекрасная». Вот почему деревья, лозы, птицы, пчелы, животные, дворики, площадки, качели и троны в этой кундже всевозможных форм и цветов.
4. Кунджа Шри Индулекхи Сакхи
 (белая, к юго-востоку от Радха-кунды)

 Все в этой роще абсолютно белое. Троны, площадки, домики и дворики, сделанные из лунного камня, тоже белые. Там растут белые лилии, лотосы и цветы маллика. Стволы, ветки и листья деревьев — тоже белые. Белые пчелы, попугаи и кукушки не видны на белом фоне, но сладостное пение выдает их присутствие. В день полнолуния, в пурниму, Радха-Мадхава и гопи надевают белые одежды и развлекаются в этой кундже, не видимые чужому оку.
5. Кунджа Шри Чампакалаты (золотая, к югу от Радха-кунды)
 Пчелы, земля, деревья, цветы, травы, качели, площадки, беседки и все остальное в этой кундже золотого цвета. Однажды Джатила, недоверчивая свекровь Шри Радхи, пришла туда, чтобы застать играющих Радху и Кришну. Гауранги, Шри Радха, была в кундже, одетая в желтое платье. И когда Джатила пришла, она увидела только Кришну, а разглядеть Шри Радху не смогла.
 Иногда Кришна приходит сюда и принимает Свою золотую форму. Никем не замеченный, Он подкрадывается к гопи и наслаждается, слушая, как они с любовью говорят о Нем. Кухня Чампакалаты славится сказочными угощениями, которые гопи вместе с Вриндадеви готовит для Божественной Четы.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

6. Кунджа Шри Ранга Деви
 (цвета шьям, к юго-западу от Радха-кунды)

 Эту темно-синюю кунджу Шримати Радхарани любит больше всех остальных, потому что все здесь напоминает Ей о Ее возлюбленном Шьямасундаре. Земля, храмы и домики выложены синим сапфиром. Темно-синие лианы обвивают деревья тамала.
 Когда непрошеные гости, такие, как бабушка Шри Радхи, Мукхара, или Ее старшие подруги-гопи, проходят мимо, они не видят, что Шьяма сидит рядом со Своей возлюбленной Шримати. Радуясь при виде благочестивой Шри Радхи, которая сидит одна, старшие благословляют Ее и уходят.

7. Кунджа Шри Тунгавидьи
 (темно-красная, к западу от Радха-кунды)

 Вся роща выложена рубинами. По желанию Кришны лозы, деревья, цветы, птицы, животные, качели и тропинки здесь стали темно-красными.

8. Кунджа Шри Судеви (зеленая, на северо-западе)
 Все в этом священном месте игр Радхи и Кришны зеленое. Облицованные изумрудом троны, домики, площадки, беседки и тропинки расположены среди зеленых деревьев, бутонов и цветов. В этой пышно зеленеющей роще Радха-Говинда наслаждаются Своей знаменитой игрой паса-кела (настольной игрой в кости, в которой много азарта и веселого смеха).

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Джай! когда вы вернетесь в духовный мир, вам похоже почти ничему не придется учиться.


вы шутите! если я когда-нибудь вернусь - я только тогда и начну учиться...

----------


## Radesa das

> 6. Кунджа Шри Ранга Деви
>  (цвета шьям, к юго-западу от Радха-кунды)
> 
>  Эту темно-синюю кунджу Шримати Радхарани любит больше всех остальных, потому что все здесь напоминает Ей о Ее возлюбленном Шьямасундаре. Земля, храмы и домики выложены синим сапфиром. Темно-синие лианы обвивают деревья тамала.
>  Когда непрошеные гости, такие, как бабушка Шри Радхи, Мукхара, или Ее старшие подруги-гопи, проходят мимо, они не видят, что Шьяма сидит рядом со Своей возлюбленной Шримати. Радуясь при виде благочестивой Шри Радхи, которая сидит одна, старшие благословляют Ее и уходят.
> 
> 7. Кунджа Шри Тунгавидьи
>  (темно-красная, к западу от Радха-кунды)
> 
> ...


попытался визуализировать, но видимо уровня не хватило. я вот о чем подумал: если это описание Голоки, то почему там на стенах картины где Кришна демонов убивает: там же этих лил нету.

----------


## Radesa das

> вы шутите! если я когда-нибудь вернусь - я только тогда и начну учиться...


я и не ожидал другого ответа  :smilies:  а вы слышали бхаджан: Никунджа ме Бирадже?

----------


## Radesa das

> да, вы правы, я бы многое изменила в этих роликах. особенно мне также, как и вам, не нравятся эти падающие фотографии с заваливанием влево на бок. проблема в том, что я пока только начала осваивать эту программу и мне там совершенно многое не понятно, а объяснить некому. поэтому всё приходится методом тыка, да и время надо выкраивать...
> программа у меня на пробный срок, скоро он истечет, как дальше будет - пока не знаю...


а настоящая программа дорогая? может есть какие-то другие программы подобного рода. может по фото-видео сайтам посмотреть, что там советуют. насколько я помню, мой друг в Баку заказывал какую-то программу по видео-обработке из России и там было и обучение тоже. хотите я узнаю, если это для вас так важно.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> попытался визуализировать, но видимо уровня не хватило. я вот о чем подумал: если это описание Голоки, то почему там на стенах картины где Кришна демонов убивает: там же этих лил нету.


есть  :smilies: 
если не ошибаюсь, они в Кришна Бхагаватамрита описаны. у мужа уточню еще.

на этот вопрос есть два варианта ответа:
первый - это что игры существуют в сознании жителей Голоки как абхиман. (ну типа как мужья гопи. вот гопи думают, что они замужем...  :smilies: ))
так же враджаваси "помнят" как Кришна убивал демонов.

второй - там немножко другие игры с демонами происходят... и у демонов другое настроение. муж читал и мне пересказывал ту книгу, а я сейчас не очень так помню... ну вот демон Кеши например - когда Кришна его победил, то Он его не грохнул насмерть  :smilies: )), а посадил на него всех (!) жителей Вриндавана и катал их на нем  :smilies: )) 
на Калие Кришна танцевал с гопи, а Ариштасуру взнуздали и пахали на нем, кажется... в общем, надо найти те лекции или книгу, а то я сейчас понарассказываю  :lipsrsealed:  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> я и не ожидал другого ответа  а вы слышали бхаджан: Никунджа ме Бирадже?


слышала и довольно часто. только перевод к сожалению не знаю... не поделитесь?  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а настоящая программа дорогая? может есть какие-то другие программы подобного рода. может по фото-видео сайтам посмотреть, что там советуют. насколько я помню, мой друг в Баку заказывал какую-то программу по видео-обработке из России и там было и обучение тоже. хотите я узнаю, если это для вас так важно.


 не думаю, что она сильно дорогая...
это как бы с одной стороны важно, а с другой - не очень...  :smilies:  ну то есть я не профессионал, просто хотела для своих Божеств красивые видео поделать... и чтобы преданные тоже полюбовались. у меня недавно друзья гостили - я им пару видео со своими Божествами показала. одно дело когда видишь Божества перед собой в одном наряде, и совсем другое - когда перед твоими глазами проходит несколько десятков фото в разных нарядах, с разными декорациями, с разным настроением, разным ракурсом... Божества совсем по-другому открываются. эффект ошеломительный.
мы все сидели на диване перед алтарем, я поставила комп на пуджарский столик перед Божествами и включила видео  :smilies:  народ ТАК кричал  :smilies: ))) всем очень понравилось, а атмосфера была такая, как будто Божества нам свой семейный альбом показывают  :smilies: )) классно короче.
в общем, вы пока его не беспокойте, мой муж эту прогу еще поищет, мы просто пока не интересовались особо. если что - я вам потом напишу  :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> есть 
> если не ошибаюсь, они в Кришна Бхагаватамрита описаны. у мужа уточню еще.
> на этот вопрос есть два варианта ответа:
> первый - это что игры существуют в сознании жителей Голоки как абхиман. (ну типа как мужья гопи. вот гопи думают, что они замужем... ))
> так же враджаваси "помнят" как Кришна убивал демонов.
> второй - там немножко другие игры с демонами происходят... и у демонов другое настроение. муж читал и мне пересказывал ту книгу, а я сейчас не очень так помню... ну вот демон Кеши например - когда Кришна его победил, то Он его не грохнул насмерть )), а посадил на него всех (!) жителей Вриндавана и катал их на нем )) 
> на Калие Кришна танцевал с гопи, а Ариштасуру взнуздали и пахали на нем, кажется... в общем, надо найти те лекции или книгу, а то я сейчас понарассказываю


Я просто помню что читал, что жители Вриндавана не любят эти игры где Кришна с демонами. и что вторичные расы не проявляются на Голоке, т.е. там нет расы гнева, ненависти, неприязни, рыцарских отношений. Что одна из причин создания этого материального мира это проявление тех игр Кришны, которые Он не являет на Голоке. Получается что демоны на Голоке вовсе не демоны? Тогда Калия не должен отравлять Ямуну, Бакасура не должен глотать детей, Путана не должна смазывать грудь ядом и тд. А тогда какой в них смысл?

----------


## Radesa das

> слышала и довольно часто. только перевод к сожалению не знаю... не поделитесь?


Nikunj Mein Biraje Ghanashyam Radhe Radhe
 Ghanashyam Radhe Radhe Tu Shyam Se Milade
 Radhe Radhe, Shyam Milade
 Shyam Milade, Radhe Radhe
насколько я понимаю (со своим скудным знанием Санскрита и Хинди), первая строчка означает: О, Радха-Гханашьяма позвольте мне поселиться или всегда жить во Врадже. а вот Шьям Миладе я не знаю что значит. мне очень нравится как этот бхаджан поет Нитай дас.

----------


## Radesa das

> не думаю, что она сильно дорогая...
> это как бы с одной стороны важно, а с другой - не очень...  ну то есть я не профессионал, просто хотела для своих Божеств красивые видео поделать... и чтобы преданные тоже полюбовались. у меня недавно друзья гостили - я им пару видео со своими Божествами показала. одно дело когда видишь Божества перед собой в одном наряде, и совсем другое - когда перед твоими глазами проходит несколько десятков фото в разных нарядах, с разными декорациями, с разным настроением, разным ракурсом... Божества совсем по-другому открываются. эффект ошеломительный.
> мы все сидели на диване перед алтарем, я поставила комп на пуджарский столик перед Божествами и включила видео  народ ТАК кричал ))) всем очень понравилось, а атмосфера была такая, как будто Божества нам свой семейный альбом показывают )) классно короче.
> в общем, вы пока его не беспокойте, мой муж эту прогу еще поищет, мы просто пока не интересовались особо. если что - я вам потом напишу


представляю какая духовная атмосфера получается! я все пытался помню раньше создавать духовную атмосферу на собраниях. так, не очень получалось. как-то постно было. а вот видео с Божествами-это идея!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Я просто помню что читал, что жители Вриндавана не любят эти игры где Кришна с демонами.


вот как ответил мой муж:
самое страшное для жителей Вриндавана - это та лила, когда Кришна и Баларама покидают Вриндаван. и эта лила никогда не происходит в апраката-дхаме.
что же касается демонов - их жители Вриндавана не боятся. это забавы такие там. то есть конечно интересно им побояться их немного - как детям в комнате ужасов  :smilies: )) то есть это такое развлечение. как на американских горках  :smilies:  спорт такой  :smilies: )) но не более того. вот пастушки же сражаются с Кришной? это тоже самое  :smilies:  демоны - как игрушки Господа. Кришна - Он же такой азартный! воровать, драться, заставлять Яшоду Мама за Ним гоняться, бояться, что поймают на горячем... бесконечный адреналин  :smilies: 
найдите эту книгу - Кришна Бхагаватамрита. и прослушайте курс лекций по ней от Враджендра Кумар пр. - очень хорошие лекции, мой муж ними заслушивался, я - собираюсь.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> и что вторичные расы не проявляются на Голоке, т.е. там нет расы гнева


а как же ман Радхарани?  :mig:  
гнев есть, и еще какой! только он - сочится любовью!
причем разгневаться на Господа может любой. Мама - за то, что не слушается, старшие гопи - за то, что опять всю посуду расколошматил и все закрома с молочной продукцией опустошил, пастушки - за то что бросил их и побежал с гопи играть, а они его полдня искали, слуги - за то, что мало отдыхает  :smilies: ))
бесконечное количество поводов разгневаться и обидеться на Господа. Он во всем кругом виноват.
 :smilies: )))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Тогда Калия не должен отравлять Ямуну, Бакасура не должен глотать детей, Путана не должна смазывать грудь ядом и тд. А тогда какой в них смысл?


ну как какой??? это же ТАК интересно!!!... для тех, кто бессмертен  :mig: 
и да... смерть - один из высших признаков проявления любви...

как бы это объяснить... у них другие категории, другие понятия, другие ценности...
и они - полностью бесстрашные. они не ценят свою жизнь, если в ней нет Кришны... и готовы умирать каждую секунду ради Него... 

и в другом ключе: также ведь классно попадать в какие-нибудь истории, будучи полностью уверенным, что Кришна тебя спасет!  :mig:

----------


## Radesa das

> вот как ответил мой муж:
> найдите эту книгу - Кришна Бхагаватамрита. и прослушайте курс лекций по ней от Враджендра Кумар пр. - очень хорошие лекции, мой муж ними заслушивался, я - собираюсь.


у меня есть книга: путешествие Гопа Кумара по семинару Бхакти Чару Свами, она по Шримад Бхагаватамрите (вы наверное ее имели в виду), но там такого нету. нужно будет тогда послушать семинар Враджендра Кумара прабху, ато я что-то запутался немного.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> представляю какая духовная атмосфера получается! я все пытался помню раньше создавать духовную атмосферу на собраниях. так, не очень получалось. как-то постно было. а вот видео с Божествами-это идея!


 если еще актуально - напишите, где именно вы хотите создавать духовную атмосферу, может я чего-нить подскажу.

----------


## Radesa das

> если еще актуально - напишите, где именно вы хотите создавать духовную атмосферу, может я чего-нить подскажу.


Я просто часто замечаю что на рождениях, или на природе, на даче, общество разделяется на преданного, которых изо всех сил старается всем напомнить о Кришне и не забыть Его, и остальных, которые отмахиваясь просят не мешать им расслабится  :smilies:  если этот преданный находит себе сомышленника они просто беседуют между собой. я хотел бы чтобы было как во время чистки храма Гундича, когда все говорили только: Кришна! Кришна! когда они просили воду они говорили: Кришна! когда они передавали сосуды с водой они говорили: Кришна! Кришна! Кришна! И они действительно были в этом состоянии, они не были фанатичными солдатами-роботами. 
То-есть они продолжали испытывать любовь и сострадание к окружающим, а не ненавидели их за то что те "в мае". Я помню мы поехали в горы с другом, семьями. Он большой знаток всех этих мест, он альпинист и знает любую гору в Азербайджане наизусть. Мы посмотрели наскальные рисунки, которым 2000 лет, видели древние пещеры, где живут огромные ящерицы,  мы залезли на грязевые вулканы, они булькали и плевались, мы собирали маки, делали художественные снимки.  потом поехали на большую поляну в горах. И его жена достала прасад и мы сели поесть. Он наготовила котлет, салатов и  пирогов. Она принесла с собой свежую зелень и свежий деревенский сыр. Все был прекрасно: зеленный луг, огромное небо над головой, мягкое послеполуденное солнце, близкий друг рядом, моя любимая дочь рядом. И вдруг, после того как мы поели, жена моего друга достала четки и сказала: у меня остались круги, я повторю. и стала громко повторять Харе Кришна. Она повторяла очень мелодично, так, как мы повторяли мантру в старые времена.  Я посмотрел на нее, потом посмотрел другу в глаза: мы давно понимаем друг друга с полуслова. Ее джапа была самым лучшим и красивым событием во всем нашем путешествии!

----------


## Radesa das

У меня спрашивается вопрос: для чего у Божеств Гаура-Нитай на голове такие "шишки"? если это шикха, то почему так высоко? У Радхи Кришны тоже так?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Я просто часто замечаю что на рождениях, или на природе, на даче, общество разделяется на преданного, которых изо всех сил старается всем напомнить о Кришне и не забыть Его, и остальных, которые отмахиваясь просят не мешать им расслабится


вы сами понимаете, что в первую очередь все зависит от преданных. и от степени их погруженности в сознание Кришны. и цели самого мероприятия.
если хотите такую атмосферу, как во время уборки храма Гундича - надо собираться с теми, кто этого также хочет, как и вы. тех же, кто собрался "потусоваться" одному вытащить на даный уровень... хм... не всегда просто. хотя если вы хозяин дома, где все проходит, организатор мероприятия - тогда вы руководите процессом, ведете определенную программу, где не будет времени и места для праджалпы. 
у себя дома я так и делаю. когда я здесь никого почти не знала - я сказала одному преданному, чтобы к нам домой на вечер бхаджана приглашал хороших преданных, которых неплохо знает. но видимо у него своё понимание моего определения "хороший преданный"  :mig: , поэтому иногда те, кого он приглашал, меня немножко удивляли, скажем так  :smilies:  
поэтому мне пришлось и приходится до сих пор отсеивать тех, кто приходит потусоваться, понаслажать свои чувства, устроить шоу себя любимого и тд. я могу объяснить раз, два, но на третий раз я этого человека исключаю из списка тех, кому можно приходить к нам домой. кто-то говорит, что это жестковато, но я объясняю, что у меня не публичный храм и не проповеднический центр, куда можно всем подряд. это мой дом, Божества, которым я пытаюсь предложить определенный уровень поклонения, преданные, которые приходят служить Господу и стремятся духовно развиваться. и поэтому мне проще здесь командовать  :smilies: )
у меня это обычно так: если приходят пораньше, то я им сразу даю цветы и фрукты - они украшают алтари и Божеств, кто-то помогает на кухне, кто-то готовит параферналии для арати, раскладываем бхогу в посуду для Божеств... потом когда все готово - проводим киртан и арати, потом почитаем прасад, а потом - опять киртан и катха. а потом дружненько по домам  :smilies: ))
либо нужен такой "костяк" в собравшемся разношерстном обществе, который сядет например, устроит ТАКОЙ киртан, что праджалпить больше не захочется. 
опять же... насчет антуража, так сказать. это хорошо помогает, особенно новичкам, войти в определенный настрой, так как задействует органы чувств. если дома - то как правило сам дом - это храм, сама энергетика, алтарь, изображения, цветы, запах благовоний, свечи, музыка, аромат прасада - всё это очень располагает.
если это какой-то проповеднический центр, да даже просто на один вечер арендованное помещение - благовония, музыка и пара изображений - уже настраивают на определенное настроение.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> У меня спрашивается вопрос: для чего у Божеств Гаура-Нитай на голове такие "шишки"? если это шикха, то почему так высоко? У Радхи Кришны тоже так?


 это типа пучок волос  :smilies:  у всех Божеств практически. бывает даже два - один на макушке и другой на затылке.
у моих Джаганнатха, Баладева и Субхадра-деви не пучки, но как бы маленькие такие купола. 
это как купол у храма. всегда есть. объяснить не могу  :smilies:  но не представляю, как может быть Божество без этого, просто с "плоской" головой, без ничего. должно быть  :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> вы сами понимаете, что в первую очередь все зависит от преданных. и от степени их погруженности в сознание Кришны. и цели самого мероприятия.
> поэтому мне пришлось и приходится до сих пор отсеивать тех, кто приходит потусоваться, понаслажать свои чувства, устроить шоу себя любимого и тд. я могу объяснить раз, два, но на третий раз я этого человека исключаю из списка тех, кому можно приходить к нам домой. кто-то говорит, что это жестковато, но я объясняю, что у меня не публичный храм и не проповеднический центр, куда можно всем подряд. это мой дом, Божества, которым я пытаюсь предложить определенный уровень поклонения, преданные, которые приходят служить Господу и стремятся духовно развиваться. и поэтому мне проще здесь командовать )
> у меня это обычно так: если приходят пораньше, то я им сразу даю цветы и фрукты - они украшают алтари и Божеств, кто-то помогает на кухне, кто-то готовит параферналии для арати, раскладываем бхогу в посуду для Божеств... потом когда все готово - проводим киртан и арати, потом почитаем прасад, а потом - опять киртан и катха. а потом дружненько по домам ))


а сколько осталось преданных после "отсеивания"? а у вас получается сохранить любовь между собой? то-есть преданные воспевают потому-что им это нравится или потому-что так надо для духовного продвижения? у вас не щемит сердце за тех, кто не смог придти? а что вы делаете с детьми: они же вечно бегают, играют с родительскими мобильниками, просятся домой. 
мне хотелось бы увидеть вот что: на кухне вовсю готовится бхога. преданные на идеально чистой кухне тихонько и вдумчиво, воспевая Имена Радхи и Кришны готовят. кто-то нарезает овощи, он(а) делает это очень аккуратно, он(а) поет Хари Харае Нама Кришна и режет овощи на идеально ровные кусочки, вырезая червоточины, очищая их от всего некрасивого.  кто-то помешивает еду, он(а) поднимает лопатку с едой, и воспевая Имена проверяет равномерно ли все перемешалось.  
в комнате с алтарем другие преданные поют бхаджан. они поют тексты, которые понимают и полностью сосредоточены на смысле воспеваемого. музыкальные инструменты звучат красиво, но не заглушают голоса поющих. Они поют не опуская головы и смотрят на Божеств увлажненными глазами, полными любви. они смотрят друг на друга, глазами передавая друг другу смысл слов бхаджана, свою любовь и понимание. Несколько преданных украшают алтарь. они со вкусом и любовью украшают шрингасану и Божеств, сдерживая внутреннюю дрожь от близкого нахождения рядом с прана-дхана-хе, Господом своего сердца. потом преданные предлагают бхогу и арати. Пуджари удивительными движениями предлагает Божествам огонь, воду, цветы, он как-будто танцует особенный, известный только ему танец. Он крутит чамарой так, как больше никто не может крутить и Божества с преданными с удовольствием завороженно наблюдают за его движениями. преданные принимают прасадам сидя на полу. они вкушают молча, лишь изредка нарушая молчание прославлениями в адрес поваров. те, смиренно раздают прасадам угощая всех желающих. некоторые из преданных закончили есть раньше остальных и незаметно пошли за ведром, чтобы самим вымыть пол. потом преданные выходят во двор. они зажигают благовония и сев рядышком начинают цитать "Источник". Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Хе...Читающий произносит с выражением каждое предложение и читает настолько чисто, что кажется Сам автор сидит с ними и задушевно беседует о своем любимом друге-Кришне. Преданные хмурят брови услышав о злобном Калии, хлопают в ладоши радуясь победе Кришны, боятся за пастушков, которые зашли в пасть чудовищу, но знают что Кришна непременно спасет их. время в материальном мире проходит очень быстро, им уже пора домой. они прощаются с Божествами и их слугами. они приходят домой. спать не хочется. они берут мешочек с четками и прочитав пранаму своему духовному учителю начинают повторять: Харе Кришна....Харе Кришна......вновь переживая события прекрасно проведенного дня.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а сколько осталось преданных после "отсеивания"?


скажем так - вопрос стоит несколько иначе... мне не нужны толпы. у меня - НЕ проповеднический центр. у меня - МОЙ ДОМ  :smilies: 
поэтому остаются только те, кому нужен Кришна. иначе НЕ будет нужной атмосферы. всем остальным - в храм ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. 
во времена Махапрабху было похоже... днем - киртан на улицах для всех и каждого, ночью - только "для своих". были случаи, когда преданные прятали своих друзей, родственников, чтобы они попали на ночной киртан, но Гауранга прекращал киртан и удивлялся: "Почему я не могу сегодня почувствовать тот экстаз, ту любовь, которую Я обычно испытываю? наверное, здесь кто-то чужой..." тогда провинившийся признавался, спрятанного выводили, Махапрабху давал ему Свою милость и... отправлял домой  :smilies:  ...  :sed:   нравится это кому-то или нет, но так было.

вы описываете свои мечты, как бы вам хотелось, чтобы всё проходило... так идеально по вашему... к идеалу многие стремятся, я в некоторой степени тоже. он у меня немножко другой  :mig: , но тем не менее... например, я больше не приглашаю одного преданного, который постоянно во время бхаджанов пел басом и тянул СВОЮ СОБСТВЕННУЮ мелодию, полностью ломая киртан... можно представить, КАК это всё выглядело  :smilies: ))  :sed: ... и продолжал это делать не смотря на мои просьбы и замечания. вот и всё. эгоистов мне тут не надо, мне хватает проблем со своим собственным эго  :smilies: ))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а у вас получается сохранить любовь между собой?


именно поэтому я и отсеиваю тех, кто не хочет над этим работать.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> то-есть преданные воспевают потому-что им это нравится или потому-что так надо для духовного продвижения?


это как?  :smilies: )) 
это типа я загоняю народ лопатой к себе и заставляю их воспевать, угрожая что иначе они все в ад пойдут?  :smilies: )))
еще раз: у меня не ашрам, не публичный храм и не тюрьма. здесь иногда собираются друзья, которые ЛЮБЯТ Кришну  :smilies:  СВОБОДНО ЛЮБЯТ  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> у вас не щемит сердце за тех, кто не смог придти? а что вы делаете с детьми: они же вечно бегают, играют с родительскими мобильниками, просятся домой.


кто не смог прийти в этот раз - прийдет в следующий. кто не захотел - его проблемы  :smilies:  
дети поют, готовят и всё делают вместе с нами. либо дрыхнут прямо под грохочущей мридангой (ага, я сама в шоке была когда первый раз увидела. папа лупит по барабану со всей своей пылкой любовью, 3-летняя доця возле папиного колена сладко спыть на коврике  :smilies: ))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> мне хотелось бы увидеть вот что:  
> на идеально чистой кухне тихонько и вдумчиво 
> очень аккуратно
> режет овощи на идеально ровные кусочки
> очищая их от всего некрасивого
> поднимает лопатку с едой, и воспевая Имена проверяет равномерно ли все перемешалось


я не знаю, с какой вы планеты...  :smilies: )) наверное с Юпитера, у вас там 72 часа в сутки, вам можно... мечтать  :smilies: ))
лично у меня на кухне готовится всё примерно так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY_Yf4zz-yo

----------


## Narayani d.d.

ладно, в предыдущем посте то была шутка. все нормально и почти так, как вы описали (за исключением идеальных кусочков  :mig:  ). 
и даже взмахи чамарой  :mig:

----------


## Radesa das

> вы описываете свои мечты, как бы вам хотелось, чтобы всё проходило... так идеально по вашему... к идеалу многие стремятся, я в некоторой степени тоже. он у меня немножко другой , но тем не менее... например, я больше не приглашаю одного преданного, который постоянно во время бхаджанов пел басом и тянул СВОЮ СОБСТВЕННУЮ мелодию, полностью ломая киртан... можно представить, КАК это всё выглядело )) ... и продолжал это делать не смотря на мои просьбы и замечания. вот и всё. эгоистов мне тут не надо, мне хватает проблем со своим собственным эго ))


не не я не описывал идеал. я считаю что это естественное поведение преданного на уровне ништхи. о, да подпевающий бас здорово мешает, знаю непонаслышке :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> это как? )) 
> это типа я загоняю народ лопатой к себе и заставляю их воспевать, угрожая что иначе они все в ад пойдут? )))
> еще раз: у меня не ашрам, не публичный храм и не тюрьма. здесь иногда собираются друзья, которые ЛЮБЯТ Кришну  СВОБОДНО ЛЮБЯТ


ахаха  :smilies:  я как раз таки имел в виду то что вы написали: "свободно любят".

----------


## Radesa das

> кто не смог прийти в этот раз - прийдет в следующий. кто не захотел - его проблемы  
> дети поют, готовят и всё делают вместе с нами. либо дрыхнут прямо под грохочущей мридангой (ага, я сама в шоке была когда первый раз увидела. папа лупит по барабану со всей своей пылкой любовью, 3-летняя доця возле папиного колена сладко спыть на коврике ))


"не смог" в смысле "не пустили".  я понимаю почему вы не пускаете некоторых преданных в гости. но у меня все равно разрывалось бы сердце что я кому-то отказал. где-то в подсознании эта мысль не давала бы мне покоя, их расстроенные лица лица появлялись бы у меня в уме и "кусок хлеба" наверное не лез бы в горло. 
громкая музыка, особенно басы сильно усыпляют как не странно. это знают многие водители с хорошей компоненткой в машине. если долго ехать и громко слушать музыку, начинает клонить в сон  :smilies:  да, если дети тоже участвуют в процессе, это помогает. иначе, иногда их родителу относятся к ним снисходительно а если самому их часто одергивать, могут обидется.

----------


## Radesa das

> я не знаю, с какой вы планеты... )) наверное с Юпитера, у вас там 72 часа в сутки, вам можно... мечтать ))
> лично у меня на кухне готовится всё примерно так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY_Yf4zz-yo


мы все с одной планеты, иначе нам не о чем было бы говорить :smilies:  
я в Америке, тут когда у вас день у нас ночь и наоборот  :smilies:  я ниша сарва бхутанам тасьям джагарти самьями ) поэтому когда я пишу ответы на посты у вас уже глубокая ночь. 
Шрила Прабхупада так нарезал овощи: на идеальные кусочки. нее ну если конечно проверить их штангенциркулем там будут различия в микрометрах. то что я описал, я видел. я видел таких поваров, видел таких пуджари, таких поющих, таких слушателей. просто я видел их по-отдельности и в своем воображении я соединил их вместе  :smilies: 
а никто не обижается когда вы говорите: это мой дом? я как-то раз сказал такое и потом слышал это очень долго как доказательство моей противности  :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> это типа пучок волос  у всех Божеств практически. бывает даже два - один на макушке и другой на затылке.
> у моих Джаганнатха, Баладева и Субхадра-деви не пучки, но как бы маленькие такие купола. 
> это как купол у храма. всегда есть. объяснить не могу  но не представляю, как может быть Божество без этого, просто с "плоской" головой, без ничего. должно быть


у меня спрашивается еще один вопрос: почему у Судхадры нету рук? вернее руки не видны как у Кришны и Баларамы. у меня есть на этот счет кое-какие спекуляции честно говоря. но я не уверен. 
а у моих Джаганатх головы ровные. а у Кришны вообще корона не снимается. с другим бугорком на голове который ниже еще непонянее. он представляет собой шикху у Божеств Гаура Нитай. но ведь мы поклоняемся Гауранге в форме домохозяина. тогда почему нельзя было сразу сделать Его в форме домохозяина? получается мы украшаем Гаурангу в форме санньясси и переодеваем Его в домохозяина с длиными волосами, а не с шикхой.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> у меня спрашивается еще один вопрос: почему у Судхадры нету рук? вернее руки не видны как у Кришны и Баларамы. у меня есть на этот счет кое-какие спекуляции честно говоря. но я не уверен.


ну вот вам еще и мои спекуляции  :smilies: ))
Она же ДЕВУШКА!!! Она не будет со всеми подряд обниматься. А Джаганнатха и Баладева - Они со всеми обнимаются без проблем  :smilies: ))
Они же стоят и протягивают к нам на встречу руки: Иди к Нам! где ты так долго был? Мы тебя уже так давно ждем! давай обнимемся!!!  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а у моих Джаганатх головы ровные.


вот как выглядят мои сладенькие... это они только-только появились, еще до прана-пратиштхи
(у Шри Баладева кстати не просто конус, а Шешагана нарисован. как-нибудь сверху сфотографирую показать).

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.

а это уже дома

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а у Кришны вообще корона не снимается. с другим бугорком на голове который ниже еще непонянее. он представляет собой шикху у Божеств Гаура Нитай. но ведь мы поклоняемся Гауранге в форме домохозяина. тогда почему нельзя было сразу сделать Его в форме домохозяина? получается мы украшаем Гаурангу в форме санньясси и переодеваем Его в домохозяина с длиными волосами, а не с шикхой.


да не представляют эти бугорки шикхи!!! это просто волосы, завязанные в узел, и всё  :smilies: 
Кришну своего покажите?  :mig:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а у Кришны вообще корона не снимается.


 у моей подруги старинные Божества Радхи и Кришны, сделанные из металла, таиландские какие-то или около этого, неиндийские короче. там Радхарани и Кришна тоже с неснимающимися коронами. посмотрите, какой классный тюрбан можно Кришне накрутить

----------


## Radesa das

> ну вот вам еще и мои спекуляции ))
> Она же ДЕВУШКА!!! Она не будет со всеми подряд обниматься. А Джаганнатха и Баладева - Они со всеми обнимаются без проблем ))
> Они же стоят и протягивают к нам на встречу руки: Иди к Нам! где ты так долго был? Мы тебя уже так давно ждем! давай обнимемся!!!


да, логично  :smilies:  Хотя очень странно. Это единственное мурти женского рода без видимых рук. Я вот как думал: когда Субхадра подслушивала за дверью разговоры Гопи, она пришла в экстаз и ее руки втянулись в тело. потом подошли Кришна и Баларама, увидели ее, и подбежали к ней с вытянутыми руками. услышав разговор Гопи Они тоже пришли в экстаз и оцепенели с вытянутыми руками.

----------


## Radesa das

> а это уже дома


удивительным образом от всех ваших Божеств излучается какая-то очень сильная, захватывающая энергия.

----------


## Radesa das

> да не представляют эти бугорки шикхи!!! это просто волосы, завязанные в узел, и всё 
> Кришну своего покажите?


у меня изображение почему-то не прикрепляется

----------


## Radesa das

> у моей подруги старинные Божества Радхи и Кришны, сделанные из металла, таиландские какие-то или около этого, неиндийские короче. там Радхарани и Кришна тоже с неснимающимися коронами. посмотрите, какой классный тюрбан можно Кришне накрутить


у меня тоже наверное не Индийский. тоже из металла. я бы в жизни такой тюрбан не смог бы сделать  :smilies:  когда я пуджарил, мне всегда делали замечание, что я одеваю Божеств слишком просто. Я за два часа почти ничего не успевал, я возился, возился. Потом мнемия преданных разделились. Одни говорили что одежды слишком простые, другие говорили что зато видно тело Господа, Оно не покрыто слоем гирлянд и тканей. Потом я просто иногда просил матаджей наряжать. У них всегда получалось лучше  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> да, логично  Хотя очень странно. Это единственное мурти женского рода без видимых рук. Я вот как думал: когда Субхадра подслушивала за дверью разговоры Гопи, она пришла в экстаз и ее руки втянулись в тело. потом подошли Кришна и Баларама, увидели ее, и подбежали к ней с вытянутыми руками. услышав разговор Гопи Они тоже пришли в экстаз и оцепенели с вытянутыми руками.


да, мой муж тоже говорит, что от сильного экстаза у Нее так сильно втянулись... также пошутил, что у Нее муж - Арджуна, так что никаких обнимашек. однозначно  :smilies: ))))
но мы Ее всё равно обнимаем  :smilies:  Она очень сладкая и такая нежная, как ребенок... никогда бы не подумала...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> у меня тоже наверное не Индийский. тоже из металла. я бы в жизни такой тюрбан не смог бы сделать  когда я пуджарил, мне всегда делали замечание, что я одеваю Божеств слишком просто. Я за два часа почти ничего не успевал, я возился, возился. Потом мнемия преданных разделились. Одни говорили что одежды слишком простые, другие говорили что зато видно тело Господа, Оно не покрыто слоем гирлянд и тканей. Потом я просто иногда просил матаджей наряжать. У них всегда получалось лучше


ладно, потешу своё эго... хм, это я этот тюрбан делала и одежды тоже шила. там на самом деле ничего сложного. 
надо просто поговорить с Кришной  :smilies: )) рассказать Ему, как сильно вы хотите научиться делать для Него классные тюрбаны и объяснить Ему, что Ему надо немножечко потерпеть, пока вы будете учиться  :smilies:  ну и намекнуть, что Его помощь была бы не лишней.
потом - айда на ручки и на стол какой-нибудь. на алтаре обычно тренироваться неудобно, спина и руки быстро устают. берете кучу всякой ткани, чем мягче и тоньше, тем лучше, но жесткая иногда тоже хорошо. булавки - английские и простые, веера, броши, бусы, вставки для тюрбанов, цветы - искусственные и натуральные, перья и пр. но самое главное - это тюрбан, на него уже потом все лепится.
если ткань жесткая - то можно сразу с одной стороны сформировать веер, придержать его одной рукой сбоку от макушки и начинать мотать тюрбан. конец можно свесить на плечо. потом, если объем тюрбана маленький - можно взять еще кусок ткани, другого цвета, и намотать сверху. или можно сразу взять два куска, замотать их в косу, а потом на Кришне крутить тюрбан.
я смотрела много фоток в интернете со всякими тюрбанами, а также видео на ютубе. и долго практиковалась.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> у меня изображение почему-то не прикрепляется


на форуме две возможности грузить фоты: с компа либо с другого сайта, где вы их где-нибудь выложили: просто вставляете ссылку.

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Radesa das

очень красивый наряд. а почему Божества такие серьезные, Они что поссорились? а у меня всегда как-то куцо получалось с одеждой. в те времена компьютер работал на досе и ютуба небыло и в помине :smilies:  
 у меня не получается прикреплять фото. я его выбираю в "обзоре". а потом там нету кнопки "прикрепить". может я как-то неправильно делаю. 
у меня Вену-Кришна. Он стоит на лотосе и изогнувшись играет на флейте. 
моя сестра сказала, что "шишки" на голове у Божеств означают что когда они уходят, Он уходят сами в себя  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> "не смог" в смысле "не пустили".


так бы и сказали сразу  :smilies: 
не пустили - это значит плевал на других и творил, что хотел, не обращая ни на кого внимание. поэтому и  не пустили. один товарисч однажды ТАКУЮ мадам привел - я до сих пор ее выходки с содроганием вспоминаю. просто ахтунг какой-то.... 
 у меня сердце болит ДО того, как я отказываю человеку. долго собираюсь с мыслями... а потом - я вздыхаю с облегчением и радостно живу дальше.
знаете, есть такой вид бытового вампиризма. эти, с позволения сказать, отношения, основаны на том, что один человек загнан в рамки хорошего поведения, воспитания, этикета, каких-то правил, которые боится нарушить... а другой человек этим пользуется. вот я тот самый - загнаннный в рамки. но всему приходит предел и тогда лучше со мной не спорить  :smilies: ))
прежде всего я служу своим Божествам и забочусь об атмосфере в МОЕМ доме. а тех, кто приходит, чтобы ИМ послужили, я отправляю домой.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> мы все с одной планеты, иначе нам не о чем было бы говорить


 я имела в виду, что мне и так 24 часа в сутки не хватает, а тут еще и вы со своими идеальными кусочками  :smilies: )) а когда праздник и гости, то хоть вешайся.
у меня небольшая коллекция ножей на кухне... самый любимый - шанхайский тесак. так вот - нарубала тазик овощей на сабжи за 5 минут - и айда бегом гирлянды делать, штук 12, ага, 2-3 ведра с цветами стоят... это в храме один пуджарит, другие готовят, третьи гирлянды нижут, четвертые убирают и украшают, а дома - ты сама и кузнец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец. спасибо, если кто-то пораньше придет и поможет. а в основном - все самому приходится.
так что идеальные куосчки - не в этой жизни  :smilies: )))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а никто не обижается когда вы говорите: это мой дом? я как-то раз сказал такое и потом слышал это очень долго как доказательство моей противности


а мне до лампочки чужие обиды  :smilies:  мне на всех обидчивых кровопиец здоровья не хватит.
раньше я за всеми бегала и сильно переживала, чтобы кого-то там ненароком не обидеть да нежное эгушко не ранить. 
со временем я поняла, что таким людям на меня наплевать. поэтому мне теперь всё до лампочки.
для меня главное мои Божества и моя семья и те преданные друзья, которые ко мне относятся по-человечески. остальные - как получится.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> очень красивый наряд. а почему Божества такие серьезные, Они что поссорились?


нет конечно. 
мне так тоже раньше казалось, пока я Их в руки не взяла  :smilies: 
прихожу к подруге в гости, а она мне такая - так, сейчас будешь шить Им одежды. я такая "ну давай, попробуем". сама слегка в шоке... это я со своими Божествами по-родственному так обращаюсь, а с чужими... я на "Вы" и шепотом  :smilies: 
короче беру Их нежно с алтаря, ставлю на столик, раздеваю, разглядываю... Боже, КАКИЕ ОНИ КРАСИВЫЕ И НЕЖНЫЕ!!! - не описать. вблизи да под одеждой совершенно ничего не видно. и фото не передаёт. только при личном общении Они показали Свою красоту.
Они - ОЧЕНЬ красивые, милостивые, нежные и сладкие  :smilies: 
и ни капельки не поссорились  :mig:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

и да, я думаю вы бы как раз Их очень красиво одели - потому что Их тела покрыты искусстной резьбой, и можно было как-то минимум одежды надеть, чтобы все это было видно...
но у подруги свои представления, и я пошила одежды в соответствии с ними.

----------


## Radesa das

> а тут еще и вы со своими идеальными кусочками ))


я теперь овощи резать не могу, у меня эта фраза перед глазами проплывает  :smilies: ))))))))) ну да, я же такие празднества не устраиваю, мне разглагольствовать легче. а у нас не так было. матаджи приходили с утра и помогали хозяйке.

----------


## Radesa das

> так бы и сказали сразу


а сколько преданных приблизительно остается?

----------


## Radesa das

> и да, я думаю вы бы как раз Их очень красиво одели - потому что Их тела покрыты искусстной резьбой, и можно было как-то минимум одежды надеть, чтобы все это было видно...
> но у подруги свои представления, и я пошила одежды в соответствии с ними.


да, такое бывает. мое Божество тоже очень неподступное внешне и Его вообще не видно, никто не замечает. Но если приблизится можно почувствовать Его бесконечную любовь. а подруга серьезно поклоняется? 12 гирлянд?! я тоже всегда хотел делать очень многое за день для Божеств, ведь столько всего можно сделать, но всегда боялся что задам стандарт, а потом по каким-нибудь обстоятельствам не смогу или прежнее желание притупится и все поклонение превратится в пустую рутину. поэтому почти ничего не делаю. 
может быть одел бы. я недавно в магазин с мамой ходил, одни детские туфли часа три все никак выбрать не мог. мама уже не выдержала и просто на улице сидела. я все разнышлял, сопоставлял. потом купил что-то не то. потом сестра туда забежала, через минуту вышла с нужной обувью  :smilies:  я помню как я одевал Божеств в храме. 
у нас тоже, мы относили Их на стол в пуджарскую, чтобы одеть. я одевал Их, ну и оставалось еще полтора часа. потом садился читать. потом через десять минут я вспоминал что на самом деле в шкафу есть другие короны, которые лучше подойдут к наряду. потом одевал короны и вспоминал про перья, которые тоже можно воткнуть в короны. потом мне эти перья не нравились. потом мне уже не нравиись одежды. потом я никак не мог усадить парики. в общем в конце концов я заносил десять раз переодетых Божеств на шрингасану под нетерпеливые стуки темпл коммандора, и весь белый, трясущимися руками проводил арати. я даже теории целую вывел для себя, что матаджи с детства в куклы играют, поэтому им то и легче. а я только в войнушки и в солдатики играл  :smilies:  я молился так же ка вы говорили: О Гауранга, О Нитьянанда Прабху, у меня деревянные руки и каменное сердце. зачем вы взяли меня Себе в помошники? Помогите мне одеть Вас по Вашему настроению. Я не хочу чтобы меня хвалили, я хочу чтобы преданные увидев Вас почувствовали вдохновение и совершали свое преданное служение еще лучше. Я хочу чтобы Вы были красивыми. Чтоб они влюбились в Вас и сошли с ума. у меня был очень хороший учитель: Варша прабху, это он научил меня этой молитве. Он удивительно одевал Божеств, он был настоящим пуджари. Каждый раз на "Говинде" преданные знали, что сейчас откроется занавес и Варша прабху представит что-то удивительное. Он очень обижался если кто-либо из преданных не мог вспомнить во что были одеты Божества с утра. И сиял, если мы узнавали ту брошку со старого наряда, или часть ткани, или элемент наряда. Это означало что мы не просто "смотрели в книгу, а видели инжир" а действительно любовались происходящим чудом!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> я теперь овощи резать не могу, у меня эта фраза перед глазами проплывает ))))))))) ну да, я же такие празднества не устраиваю, мне разглагольствовать легче. а у нас не так было. матаджи приходили с утра и помогали хозяйке.


а вот будете знать, как такими фразами заряжать!  :smilies: ) 
к нам никто поблизости не живёт, поэтому с утра прийти и помочь не получается. да на самом деле... убирать, переодевать Божеств никто не будет, кроме меня. да я и не доверю, я жутко ревнивая к своим Божествам. просто как цепной пёс, и ничего не могу с собой поделать. единственное, что могу позволить - украсить алтари цветами. готовка... я очень быстро готовлю (сказывается опыт работы в вег.ресторанах), мне проще самой все нарубать, накидать и намешать, чем объяснять, что мне надо  :smilies: )

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а сколько преданных приблизительно остается?


остается или осталось?  :mig:  потому что если "остаётся" - это типа как я на пороге стою и говорю: ты проходишь, а ты нет  :smilies: ))
сейчас в общем около 10 человек компания собралась. каждый раз приходить получается не у всех, поэтому обычно меньше.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а подруга серьезно поклоняется? 12 гирлянд?! я тоже всегда хотел делать очень многое за день для Божеств, ведь столько всего можно сделать, но всегда боялся что задам стандарт, а потом по каким-нибудь обстоятельствам не смогу или прежнее желание притупится и все поклонение превратится в пустую рутину. поэтому почти ничего не делаю.


12 гирлянд это у меня. у меня же 10 больших Божеств и еще маленькие. каждый день я гирлянды не делаю, но на праздники - обязательно. или когда есть деньги - тогда в конце недели, покупаю на сколько могу себе позволить, по два евро за букет, и тоже делаю гирлянды - на Кого хватит. поэтому на праздники в последнее время муж старается готовить, я им на расстоянии руковожу, а сама - с Божествами  :smilies: 
подруга поклоняется серьёзно  :smilies:  она индуска и еще две взрослых дочери. так что если быть точной - то ТРИ подруги  :smilies: 
там интересная история... назовем ее Падма, допустим. она с детства поклонялась, у нее были Божества, большой алтарь, свой сад, где всегда хватало цветов для поклонения... потом она вышла замуж на немца и они переехали сюда. он как бы не сильно мешал поклонятся... но потом ее бросил, с двумя девочками. для индуски это сами понимаете, почти как смерть, они второй раз замуж не выходят... у них не было НИЧЕГО - ни дома, ни мебели... в общем кошмар. они жили в каком-то подвале, потом где-то на чердаке. она потеряла практически всё, в том числе и здоровье. ее капитально разбило и у нее начались большие проблемы с руками. их сильно покрутило в суставах, она не может ни кулак сжать, ничего удержать в руке, в общем практически ничего...
и вот лежит она в больнице и говорит Кришне: дорогой Кришна, дай мне Своё мурти пожалуйста. Даршана Мурти. я не могу Тебе поклоняться и служить своими руками, поэтому дай мне такие Свои Божества, чтобы я Их просто поставила и могла на Них постоянно любоваться и служить своими глазами.
через некоторое время приходит ее навестить одна подруга и приносит ей ЦЕЛУЮ КОРОБКУ Божеств  :smilies: ))) полный набор. там и эти большие Радха-Кришна, и большие Гаура-Нитай, и маленькие Радха-Кришна и Гаура-Нитай, и Джаганнатхи, и Шрила Прабхупада, и Нрисимха. в общем, вся Компания в сборе. на, любуйся сколько хочешь  :smilies: )))
сейчас у нее все нормально, за исключением здоровья. и девчонки подросли, так что есть кому за ней ухаживать и помогать. они все очень преданные вайшнави, и дома у них - атмосфера Вриндавана. постоянно поют, танцуют, постоянно джапа, постоянно что-то на алтаре делают - то свечи, то цветочки, то благовония, то еще что-нибудь. в доме в каждой комнате алтарь  :smilies:  даже на кухне. и везде изображения. в общем, классно у них  :smilies: 
еще один случай был... приходят они как-то ко мне в гости, поклонились алтарю и тут же - ключили музыку и давай перед моими Божествами танцевать. 
я в шоке. потому что ТАК, КАК они танцевали - я не могу. я честно скажу - я стесняюсь ТАК танцевать. вот на киртане в храме со всеми - это одно. а ТАК!... мне кажется, что я тут же расплачусь, и я не могу ТАК смотреть в глаза Божествам... меня охватывает сильное смущения... а они так просто! так искренне! так красиво танцевали перед Ними...

----------


## Radesa das

> 12 гирлянд это у меня. у меня же 10 больших Божеств и еще маленькие. каждый день я гирлянды не делаю, но на праздники - обязательно. или когда есть деньги - тогда в конце недели, покупаю на сколько могу себе позволить, по два евро за букет, и тоже делаю гирлянды - на Кого хватит. поэтому на праздники в последнее время муж старается готовить, я им на расстоянии руковожу, а сама - с Божествами 
> подруга поклоняется серьёзно  она индуска и еще две взрослых дочери. так что если быть точной - то ТРИ подруги 
> там интересная история... назовем ее Падма, допустим. она с детства поклонялась, у нее были Божества, большой алтарь, свой сад, где всегда хватало цветов для поклонения... потом она вышла замуж на немца и они переехали сюда. он как бы не сильно мешал поклонятся... но потом ее бросил, с двумя девочками. для индуски это сами понимаете, почти как смерть, они второй раз замуж не выходят... у них не было НИЧЕГО - ни дома, ни мебели... в общем кошмар. они жили в каком-то подвале, потом где-то на чердаке. она потеряла практически всё, в том числе и здоровье. ее капитально разбило и у нее начались большие проблемы с руками. их сильно покрутило в суставах, она не может ни кулак сжать, ничего удержать в руке, в общем практически ничего...
> и вот лежит она в больнице и говорит Кришне: дорогой Кришна, дай мне Своё мурти пожалуйста. Даршана Мурти. я не могу Тебе поклоняться и служить своими руками, поэтому дай мне такие Свои Божества, чтобы я Их просто поставила и могла на Них постоянно любоваться и служить своими глазами.
> через некоторое время приходит ее навестить одна подруга и приносит ей ЦЕЛУЮ КОРОБКУ Божеств ))) полный набор. там и эти большие Радха-Кришна, и большие Гаура-Нитай, и маленькие Радха-Кришна и Гаура-Нитай, и Джаганнатхи, и Шрила Прабхупада, и Нрисимха. в общем, вся Компания в сборе. на, любуйся сколько хочешь )))
> сейчас у нее все нормально, за исключением здоровья. и девчонки подросли, так что есть кому за ней ухаживать и помогать. они все очень преданные вайшнави, и дома у них - атмосфера Вриндавана. постоянно поют, танцуют, постоянно джапа, постоянно что-то на алтаре делают - то свечи, то цветочки, то благовония, то еще что-нибудь. в доме в каждой комнате алтарь  даже на кухне. и везде изображения. в общем, классно у них 
> еще один случай был... приходят они как-то ко мне в гости, поклонились алтарю и тут же - ключили музыку и давай перед моими Божествами танцевать. 
> я в шоке. потому что ТАК, КАК они танцевали - я не могу. я честно скажу - я стесняюсь ТАК танцевать. вот на киртане в храме со всеми - это одно. а ТАК!... мне кажется, что я тут же расплачусь, и я не могу ТАК смотреть в глаза Божествам... меня охватывает сильное смущения... а они так просто! так искренне! так красиво танцевали перед Ними...


а у вас участок есть вокруг дома? можно было бы цветы посадить. я даже знаю один способ, чтобы они быстро росли и много цветов давали  :smilies: 
тут в храме есть пуджари. у него на правой руке всего два пальца. он этими пальцами как-то держит колокольчик и предлагает левой рукой. причем очищение делает мудрами, представляя свои недостающие пальцы. Я не знаю как он одевает Божеств. Тут огромные Джаганнатхи, Радха-Кришна и небольшие Гаура-Нитай. Наверное ему очень трудно. Я всегда восхищаюсь им, его желанием служить. Он постоянно рядом с Ними. если пойти на гугл и найти ИСККОН Филадельфия, там есть фотографии с Ратха-ятры, там можно его увидеть. 
Танцевать перед Божествами оказалось не так то просто. На дискотеках все просто: люди танцуют, чтобы продемонстрировать свои физические способности. А мы должны проявлять любовь. А опыта нет. Жалкое подобие проявления любви в танце, которое я знал из материального опыта был медленный танец и корявое танго, но они никак не подходят :smilies: )))
Я видел одну Индийскую матаджи, она приходила к нам в храм. В детстве она обучалась исскуству танца. Очень хорошо танцевала. Когда она танцевала для Божеств, казалось что она танцует для какого-то махараджа, смотря на нее я чувствовал что она танцует для личности, а не для стенки. Мы в основном танцуем сами в себе. я часто замечал это в себе. вроде тянешь руки к Гаура-Нитаю, но как будто они упираются во что-то. еще я замечал что взгляд быстро притупляется, чего никогда не происходит если смотреть на живого человека. Но я всегда держу в уме слова Шрилы Прабхупады: "Если вы будете смотреть на Них как на камень, они останутся камнем, а если вы будете смотреть на них как на Бога, когда нибудь Они заговорят с вами." Я думаю, по-настоящему танцевать для Кришны не так то просто. Сложно не выражать своим танцем свою гордость телом, свои проблемы, свои привязанности. Я знал одного пуджари. Когда он вел пуджу и видел что преданные на киртане немного забылись в танце и танцуют "о своем", он мыслено предлагал их и их танец Божестам. Он говорил: "О Кришна, на самом деле они любят Тебя и все это только для Тебя. Прими пожалуйста их усилия преданности."
Однажды в храм на Беговой приехал один старший преданный. Он был из Франции кажется. Он вел арати и не останавливался. Уже давно пора было остановиться, преданным пора было спать и преданный отвечавщий за порядок устал его просить остановиться. Он пел и танцевал. Он так красиво это делал. Он раньше был балероном. И он на киртане танцевал как на балете  :smilies:  летал из угла в угол с художественно поднятыми руками, делал пируеты, и преданные просто сошли с ума, все забыли и танцевали за ним. Где-то в углу стоял темпл командор, беспомощно махая руками. а преданные имитируя журавлей и балет плавали по алтарной  :smilies: 
Он тоже танцевал не для себя и это было заметно. Недаром Господь Чайтанья поручал танец на Ратха-ятре Своим самым близким преданным.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а у вас участок есть вокруг дома? можно было бы цветы посадить. я даже знаю один способ, чтобы они быстро росли и много цветов давали


о, расскажите пожалуйста!
у меня участка нет, есть большой балкон. вот там я и воюю  :smilies:  на гирлянды на всех моих Божеств конечно не хватает, но тюрбаны украсить или прическу Радхарани, или для арати - обычно пару цветков всегда найдётся.
гортензии, розы, олеандр, бархатцы, герань... чего-то там еще неизвестного  :smilies: )) но если честно - то больше ботвы, чем цветов. так что советы по урожайности - велкам!
пс
рассказ про пуджари и про балерона впечатлил!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> но всегда боялся что задам стандарт... поэтому почти ничего не делаю.


вот очень хочется высказаться по этому поводу... но сразу предупреждаю, что это моё личное мнение, чтобы меня не упрекали в апасиддханте или еще в чем-нибудь  :smilies: 
мне кажется, что это очень большая ошибка, которую делают преданные. "я  боюсь что не смогу держать стандарт поэтому вообще ничего не делаю". ну и где логика???  :smilies: 
не, я понимаю стандарты в храме. это железно. и там же куча народу, установленный минимум всегда можно поддержать.
а домашнее поклонение - это же совсем другое! Божества - это уже члены семьи и с Ними всегда можно договориться. серьёзно. 
установите невысокий стандарт, но ведь никто же не мешает побаловать Божества, когда есть возможность! да, нет денег и времени на ежедневные пиры и гирлянды, но когда есть - я пойду, накуплю цветов и завалю Божеств цветами. пусть хоть раз в году, но порадуются. чем будут вообще всю жизнь стоять без цветов, потому что я вбила себе в голову непонятно что  :smilies:  (это я не о вас а вообще).
это как мама с ребенком: вот нет сейчас денежек на машинку, поэтому на тебе пока кубики  :smilies:  а с получки будет машинка и еще сто грамм ирисок  :smilies: ))) или нет, у тебя вообще машинки никогда не будет!? есть же разница!
поэтому мое мнение - стандарты стандартами, но если есть желание и возможность, то всегда можно и даже нужно!
да на самом деле это вовсе и не мое мнение, вон в Панчаратра-прадипе тоже самое пишут. когда есть возможность - пуджари всегда может предложить дополнительное служение.
если Кришне понравится - Он Сам все устроит, чтобы была возможность предлагать Ему то, что Он хочет  :mig:

----------


## Radesa das

> о, расскажите пожалуйста!
> у меня участка нет, есть большой балкон. вот там я и воюю  на гирлянды на всех моих Божеств конечно не хватает, но тюрбаны украсить или прическу Радхарани, или для арати - обычно пару цветков всегда найдётся.
> гортензии, розы, олеандр, бархатцы, герань... чего-то там еще неизвестного )) но если честно - то больше ботвы, чем цветов. так что советы по урожайности - велкам!
> пс
> рассказ про пуджари и про балерона впечатлил!


а очень просто  :smilies:  когда поливаете повторяйте им Харе Кришна мантру с любовью. они слышат и растут как на дрожах.  даже те, которые уже почти высохли. а у меня только розы, но много  :smilies:  спасибо за поскриптум.
насчет стандарта.. нужно подумать  :smilies:  хотя...благословение я уже получил. насчет "ничего не делаю" я немного преуменьшил из ложной скромности.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Кстати вот, что пишет Шрила Прабхупада о волосах у Панча Таттвы.Я это к тому, что у некоторых божеств Гаура-Нитай волосы чуть ли не до колен.

Волосы у Панча-таттвы не должны быть слишком длинными. Они должны достигать только плеч, как на твоем рисунке. Пожалуйста, исправь это. (ПШП Шукадева-дасу, 4 февраля 1976)Прабхупада Шикшамрита.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Кстати вот, что пишет Шрила Прабхупада о волосах у Панча Таттвы.Я это к тому, что у некоторых божеств Гаура-Нитай волосы чуть ли не до колен.
> 
> Волосы у Панча-таттвы не должны быть слишком длинными. Они должны достигать только плеч, как на твоем рисунке. Пожалуйста, исправь это. (ПШП Шукадева-дасу, 4 февраля 1976)Прабхупада Шикшамрита.


Спасибо.

----------

